# Mi Cafe - Amantenango Del Valle



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, so the Chiapas región is somewhat isolated for most of you but I am so fond of this small, rustic restaurant featuring excellent organic foods - mostly grown by the proprietor and on premise where he has his own extensive organic vegetable gardens where the vegetables to be featured that day are freshly harvested that morning - that I had to mention this place just before we hit the road for distant Lake Chapala. While Amantenango Del Valle is somewhat isolated it is on the main highway between San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Comitan De Domínguez, Tapachula and the Guatemala border so the highway, which is a very good one in fine condition, is a favorite tourist access road in the Chiapas Highlands for those of you driving to Guatemala. While I say that Amantenango is isolated, it is only a short drive from San Cristóbal and near the outskirts of Teopisca which is a town famous locally for its campestre restaurants attracting many Coletos for eleborate late afternoon Sunday family dinner outings. What I am doing here is recommending that you drive on through Teopisca, even though the traditional Teopisca feast is quite good and drive the few kilometers on to Amantenango where, just before you reach the village in a beautiful agricultural valley, you will spot Mi Café on your right just after a Pemex Station and OXXO store. We never miss a chance to eat here for late lunches after we have visited artisan friends and associates in Amantenango and always have been amazed at how good the food is with an emphasis on delicious vegetarian fare but plenty of various types of meat and poultry as well for us carnivores. Just today, I had delicious huevos rancheros with an extra picante salsa whipped up by the chef upon request and my wife thoroughly enjoyed her acelga stuffed with a variety of vegetables and savory, locally produced goat cheese. She enjoyed a house made naranjada while I accompanied my huevos with some of the best café de olla I have had anywhere brewed with Chiapas coffee grown by the proprietor´s family near Las Margaritas. I ordered a kilo to take back to Lake Chapala with me and that is saying a lot as I am normally an espresso junkie when at home. Dawg is on the wagon these days but had I desired an ice cold beer, booze or wine with my meal, a quick stop at the adjacent OXXO would have sufficed for an alcoholic beverage with my lunch which would be welcomed by restaurant management. 

Mi Café turns out unique, supurb organic lunches and perhaps dinners although I have never eaten there at night. I say, easily the best food between San Cristóbal and Comitan (a distance of ablout 80 kilometers) and if you like excellent and creative lunches featuring great vegetable combinations, perhaps better than anything those two cities have to offer. 

Don´t miss this unique place if you ever have the good fortune to make this splendid road trip from San Cristóbal to Guatemala and/or points in between.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Makes me ready to go right now ! Thanks.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Appears this post has gone to the dogs.................LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Appears this post has gone to the dogs.................LOL


You're lucky that there are no forum rules against posting groan-worthy puns!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, I have now discovered that Mi Café closes daily at 5:00PM so lunch, Mexican style in mid-afternoon it is or breakfast which, I believe, is served all day. This is a to-order place run by a most accomodating and talented chef/owner who buys from local farmers and bakers and other food providers that which he does not produce himself in the surrounding organic gardens. i realize that most of you will not explore outback Chiapas, your serious loss, but this noteworthy restaurant is so good that I have posted this information for those of you lucky enough to travel about this splendid land. If no one praised this place then it would be very easy to miss as you pass by what, for all intents and purposes, is a non-descript shack until you stop and pause to observe the extensive organic gardens surrounding it and meet the eccentric and talented owner/chef who, by the way, is not poverty stricken by any stretch of the imagination and does this, it seems to me, as a hobby rather than a means to make a living. In fact, I believe this is an easily affordable expense for him which he will continue for a long as it makes sense and pleases him and then it´s over. 

Chicois8, I always appreciate your humor and one does, indeed need humor to live in Guayabitos. I also appreciate the fact that someone with the insight to name him/herself coondawg while living in Leon is communicating with Hound Dog/Bubba/Beeland, a true southern boy to the bone except that I felt compeled to move to the Haight in 1967 as soon as I was freed from 
bondage to the kudzu and found I preferred weed and provocative company to selling insurance in rural South Alabama. We dawg freaks are a breed of our own and I presume coondawg was expressing sympathy with Hound Dog rather than belittling my chosen nom de internet which was selected by me with serious aforethought.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

"We dawg freaks are a breed of our own and I presume coondawg was expressing sympathy with Hound Dog"

Just one good ol' Southern boy standing beside another, y'all hear.  (Texas).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bubba dawg says," Chicois8, I always appreciate your humor and one does, indeed need humor to live in Guayabitos."

Really I do not live in Guayabitos, just my beach house...Really do not live at my organic veggie rancho near SMA ...or my home on the San Francisco Peninsula....just a vagabundo....what is funny is this screen name is named after my dog Chico, who was 8 years old when I started using it...And by the way I am a San Franciscan native........suerte


----------

